

Fred Wilson: Time To Stop Spending Money - xirium
http://valleywag.com/375694/fred-wilson-time-to-stop-spending-money

======
gscott
Maybe it is time for venture funds to find companies that can create revenue,
own a part of the revenue stream, and keep investing in companies that can
create more revenue streams. Oh wait.. that would make too much sense!

